# Question: help in identifying piece of classical music in a TV play: 'Destiny'.



## tommay270982

Hello!

I am researching an old BBC TV "Play for Today", 'Destiny', which is here on YouTube: 



. I was wondering if anyone could help me identify the piece of classical music that plays over the end-credits, from 1hr 47mins 37secs onwards? It sounds very familiar, but I cannot quite place it! I am sure someone here on this excellent forum would know...

Thanks in advance for any help! 
Tom May


----------



## Metairie Road

Henry Purcell - Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary.


----------

